# help identify old gravely



## myron1930 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi I am new to the Gravely world but not to small engines .
I was given a Gravely with the Mod # L tractor # 4500 .
The chart shows it to be a 1941 I can't believe it is that old .
Is there some other way to till the age ?
It has 400x8 tires and a oil filter .
The date on the back of the manual is 1951 .
Thanks for the help Myron


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Hello Myron and welcome to the tractor forum! Im not sure about one that old. I know gravely used wood handle grips up in the early 50's. If thats the number on the tank badge, then I would say its that old.


----------

